# BMW M6 332 kph / 206.3 mph on A5 Autobahn



## AgsWin (Apr 30, 2007)

Just posted yesterday. From e90post. Stock M6 doing an honest 206 mph


----------



## mike in texas (May 3, 2007)

AgsWin said:


> Just posted yesterday. From e90post. Stock M6 doing an honest 206 mph


That felt so good to watch I loved it and wish I was in the car with you.


----------



## RussRamz (Aug 14, 2006)

She wasn't exactly stock, but with +60hp at those speeds, I am fairly certain that a stock M6 could have done the same. It was amazing how smooth the car was even at that speed. I'm considering an attempt to raise the rev limiter by 250 rpms. I think I could have busted 210 mph.


----------



## mike in texas (May 3, 2007)

RussRamz said:


> She wasn't exactly stock, but with +60hp at those speeds, I am fairly certain that a stock M6 could have done the same. It was amazing how smooth the car was even at that speed. I'm considering an attempt to raise the rev limiter by 250 rpms. I think I could have busted 210 mph.


How do you take limiter off so it will go max. I have ab 07.


----------

